

How much would that iPad app cost? - zwikki

Hey,
Im ready to get my iPad-app build by a company. To be better prepared for the situation I would like to now how much it will cost. Its an app close to flipboards complexity for the iPad and I finished the design as where as it "only" needs to be programmed. Even though they might want to change a bit of the design, I am sure the basic design is finished. How long will it take the company/persons to build it and how much will it cost. My hope/guess would be around $4000-$8000.
======
vitovito
I'd guess you're off by 10x to 50x. Your rough design specification is only
the very beginning.

Would you say it's around the Obama campaign app's complexity?
$50,000-$150,000.

Would you say it's around Twitterrific's complexity? $200,000.

Or Instagram, which needed back-end services as well? $500,000.

Flipboard raised a $10.5 million series A funding round to build its app,
along with acquiring a semantic indexing startup and whatever other tech
they're building to support the eventual advertising play.

Sources: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/209170/how-much-does-
it-c...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/209170/how-much-does-it-cost-to-
develop-an-iphone-application) &&
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/flipboard_new_social_ip...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/flipboard_new_social_ipad_magazine_will_be_powered_by_semantic_data.php)

------
floozyspeak
vitovito is completely stoned...

flipboard complexity is less about the app itself and more about the
web/backend/engine that drives it and prepares content for it

4-8k can get your into the prototype space but odds are for fit and finish
you'll need to spend 20k or so..

